# can you really make this at home???



## youreapima2 (Jan 3, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMhKAlJE8mY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMhKAlJE8mY[/ame]

I have stumbled upon this video a few times. I know this is not essential oil, but can it be used in soap as a F/O?

Just wondering cause I have a lavender plant and love lavender soap.

If you could DIY  lavender oil, what kind of carrier oil would you use?

would YOU yourself do this?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2012)

imo it would not scent the soap.

she is wrong to call that essential oil. it is not.

it's lavender infused oil. you can use any oil you want to infuse it in.


----------



## Relle (Jan 4, 2012)

To make lavender oil it has to be distilled - like this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uLbtur1xGU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uLbtur1xGU[/ame]


----------

